# Typ C-Normen



## mmr (26 Oktober 2010)

Hallo ich bins mal wieder,

bin gerade am Normen recherchieren, 
das ist ja eine etwas trockene Geschichte.

Weiß jemand wo ich eine Übersicht der Typ C Normen finde, um herauszufinden welche auf unsere Anlagen zutreffen.
Danke


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2010)

Jabba hat da mal was zusammengestellt http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=33983

und hier ist eine Liste

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2008:215:0001:0058:DE:PDF


----------



## rf91909 (19 Januar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...
> und hier ist eine Liste
> 
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2008:215:0001:0058:DE:PDF



Hallo,
der Link funktioniert bei mir nicht, sondern führt zu folgender Fehlermeldung auf  http://eur-lex.europa.eu :
[h=1]The language in the uri is not correct![/h]Woran liegt's?

Mit der Suche dort komm ich leider auch nicht klar.
Ich würde mich über einen funktionierenden Link zu einer Liste aller C-Normen sehr freuen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## reliability (19 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

die Übersicht von Hr. Muck finde ich, bei solchen Fragen, einfach nur Klasse.
http://www.maschinen-sicherheit.info/pdf/Verzeichnis_fuer_harmonisierte_Normen.pdf

Gruß


----------



## Safetyman (20 Januar 2012)

Hallo.
dieser Link sollte auch funzen.
http://www.newapproach.org/Directives/DirectiveList.asp


----------

